# Synthetic oil....for what it's worth!



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I changed the oil in my 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4 to Amsoil's 0W-40 synthetic ATV motor oil. I don't know if it's going to help my engine at all. It did however make my transmission noticeably easier to shift. Just figured I'd pass that along. YMMV!


----------



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

Agreed it dose help i also run Amsoil 0w-40


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I run 10w-30 in mine. I will try the 0w-40 next time.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

If 0W-40 oil (or close) is the recommended oil for your quad, it's tough to beat AMSOIL 0W-40 PowerSports oil. I use AMSOIL products in a lot of my equipment, and their products have never let me down. 

I use their Synthetic Chaincase Lube in my trani, and it really smooths it out.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Dave T;762767 said:


> If 0W-40 oil (or close) is the recommended oil for your quad, it's tough to beat AMSOIL 0W-40 PowerSports oil. I use AMSOIL products in a lot of my equipment, and their products have never let me down.
> 
> I use their Synthetic Chaincase Lube in my trani, and it really smooths it out.


I agree, run it in everything I own plus my aircraft, have used it for 30+ years.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

We use 0W40 synthetic in our diesel tractors and trucks that sit outside waiting for snow in -25C weather.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine calls for 5W-30, 10W-30 or 20W-40 depending on the temperature . I use mine in temperatures from 0° to 90° so I figured I'd go with the 0W-40 synthetic. It's the right API grade.


----------

